# My PVC Candle How To



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Supplies: PVC (different diameters cut to various lengths), foam board cut to fit inside of the PVC tube, White hot glue, glue gun, white spray paint, battery operated flicker tea lights (Dollar Store version).

First cut to size the foam board insert and hot glue it into the PVC tube to a point that allows the flame of tea light to be visible above the tube.

Next, spray paint the tube with a white matte finish latex spray paint.

Once dry, follow the attached videos (4 steps) to refine the candle:

PVC Candles Step 1 video by JohnnyAppleseed_2009 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid660.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid660.photobucket.com/albums/uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/100_1800
PVC Candles Step 2 video by JohnnyAppleseed_2009 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid660.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid660.photobucket.com/albums/uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/100_1801
PVC Candles Step 3 video by JohnnyAppleseed_2009 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid660.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid660.photobucket.com/albums/uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/100_1802
PVC Candles Finished video by JohnnyAppleseed_2009 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid660.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid660.photobucket.com/albums/uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@uu321/JohnnyAppleseed_2009/100_1803

Hope this is useful to some. First time I've tried making a video of my work and had done so at the request of a friend last year who wanted to see how I did the wax on the candle.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

These look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're a brave man, having your fingers so close to that hot glue

These are so pretty. Have you tried doing any with the colored hot glue sticks as well?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those look great. Awesome how too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like those. I might have to make a couple.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Roxy, no other colors yet, but I do have some black hot glue and red....might play a bit more this year as I already have the cut PVC. They are really easy and no electrical cords. Every tea light lasted the month of October last year and I lit virtually every weekend for a few hours.


----------

